# How much did it cost to build your barn?



## horse1324 (Apr 9, 2012)

How much did it cost to build your boarding barn, arena, round pens and other things?
How much do you charge boarders per month? Does that price include hay, feed, worming or farrier?
How much is your upkeep and maintenance cost? What is your insurance price?
Do you train the horses or hire a trainer? Do you hire a groom or helper?

I am trying to get some idea of what it would cost to build and run a 10-20 stall barn (nothing very fancy), an outdoor arena, covered round pen and several paddocks and pastures with run-in shelters. 
I know prices vary in different places; I just want a general idea.

Thanks!


----------



## bmahosky13 (Oct 25, 2012)

My barn was built for around $26,000. This was all I received after my fire. My dad and uncle did all the work and I was able to purchase all the materials through local businesses. My barn is 36 by 48, has 4 working stalls, tack room, chicken coop and 2 unfinished stalls that I use for hay storage.


----------

